# Klein & Hummel o300 for Audiophile listening?



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys, 

I just got a pair of K&H o300's

Hooking them up right now to give it a listen. 

I wanted to ask if any of you audiophile guys are using these just for leisure?

My main use of this speaker is to compose music and mix on them occasionally and use them for audiophile listening from time to time.

They are one of the greatest studio monitors out there. Some people in studio world don't like them because they say it sounds "too hifi"

Wanted to hear your experiences...:wave:


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

Since I was doing some listening with these babies, I can tell you that they are the best pair of speakers I have ever owned!

So neutral, but detailed, very honest and revealing. I still have to figure out which EQ setting is best suitable for my room. 

Oh man. Now I get what I was missing throughout these years.

I just want to hear other people's experience!


----------



## rokus666 (Jul 17, 2008)

bump?


----------

